# FBI LEOKA - Officer Safety / Street Survival Training



## AUXCAPT

On Saturday March 9, 2013, from 9AM - 4PM, MA-VLEOA, FBI and Clark University Police are teaming up to bring you world-class *Officer Safety / Street Survival Training*. The FBI was accommodating to a request from the MA-VLEOA for weekend training for Massachusetts officers. We hope that you will reciprocate and sign up for this all important training. *There is no cost for this training**, however if you want lunch there is a $15 fee for a catered lunch on Campus*.

The FBI's Law Enforcement Officers Killed and Assaulted (LEOKA) program is a nation-wide law enforcement safety initiative. Ongoing research is dedicated to our nation's law enforcement professionals who continue to make many sacrifices in serving and protecting society. The FBI-LEOKA Safety/Street Survival Training program is designed to assist law enforcement managers, trainers and personnel in the identification of training issues for the purpose of preventing the deaths and/or serious injuries of law enforcement personnel. This program is based on more than twenty-years of research by the FBI in collaboration with local state, and federal law enforcement agencies throughout the United States.

The instructor, Brian McAllister has worked in the law enforcement field for over 30 years. Brian joined the Metropolitan Police Department, Washington, DC, in December 1981. He began in uniform patrol and transitioned to investigator and was promoted to sergeant in 1988. Brian was promoted to lieutenant in 1991 and remained in rank for 18½ years, serving 15 years as an investigative commander of a variety of units. Brian further oversaw the creation of both the department's Special Victims Unit and Bait Vehicle Program and retired as the Operations Commander within the Forensic Science Services Division in December 2009. Brian is a graduate of the 208th Session of the FBI National Academy and is an FBI Certified LEOKA instructor.

The training will be held on the Campus of Clark University in Worcester, MA.
More information and online registration go to: www.mavleoa.org

*Space is limited - Pre-Registration is required.*
* This training is open to Law Enforcement Only: **ID's will be checked at the door.*

*Register at www.mavleoa.org *


----------



## AUXCAPT

Here is a flyer that you can download, print and post in your department about the FBI LEOKA Training opportunity.


----------



## Deuce

Don't park on Maywood St, the route guy's a dick and _will_ cite you...


----------



## Guest

Good seminar. Go if you can 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Code 3

I'mma goin! Free, hellyeah! Police Training, can never get enough.


----------



## AUXCAPT

I want to let you know that the Saturday March 9th FBI LEOKA officer safety and street survival training class at Clark University is quickly filling up. In the two weeks that registration has been open, close to 200 out of 300 available seats are spoken for by officers from 67 agencies from around the Commonwealth. If you are interested in attending consider signing up ASAP before we reach capacity.


----------



## AUXCAPT

Still about 50 seats remaining. Advanced registration required www.mavleoa.org


----------



## tsunami

This is REALLY good training.!


----------



## Hush

Hell, I'd pay just for someone else to go. How are there open seats??


----------



## Hush

Also, do *expired* Worcester County Sheriff Reserve Deputy Secret Squirrel Division credentials count. Wait, don't bother answering.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Hell, I'd pay just for someone else to go. How are there open seats??


I agree. This is a very good class, and I think anyone who has the free time should go.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUXCAPT

Less than 20 seats remain! 
Class is one week away - Saturday March 9th - let's fill all the seats in the lecture hall!
Registration: www.mavleoa.org


----------



## AUXCAPT

As of this morning there are 288 officers registered for tomorrow's FBI LEOKA training. The lecture hall holds 300, so we have a little more room for last minute registrations. Please register if you decide to attend. www.mavleoa.org


----------



## tsunami

288 Officers!! out standing


----------

